# Canesten duo oral and cream



## Staddybabe (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm 37 weeks and have had really bad itching which I mentioned to the consultant when I saw him last week .... he suggested it might be thrush and to use canesten.  I had to look up the symptons cos I've never had it before but they seemed to fit so I wne tto the pharmacy and told them what I was experiencing.  They have given me the canesten oral and cream.  However the leaflet say not to use if pregnant so I'm confused.  Can I use this?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Did you speak to the actual pharmacist and explain that you are pregnant and it is for you?

It is not recommended unless prescribed. There are no reports of problems from single doses of fluconazole at your stage in pregnancy, but never the less it should be prescribed by a doctor if clearly needed and no alternative.

The internal clotrimazole pessaries can be used, without the applicator, in pregnancy, but under the supervision of a doctor or midwife, which yours is as the consultant said to get it. Consultants are likely to be quite unaware of over the counter products and combinations that are available and from my experience working in hospital for 20 years, if he said canesten I am sure he meant a 500mg pessary single dose and external cream 2-3 times a day until a few days after the symptoms are better. If you are in any doubt I would get a prescription or speak to the consultant for clarification of what he meant.


----------

